

Notes on "Designing perfect bootstrapped business" - MicroConf 2013 Talk - hiddenfeatures
http://www.it-engelhardt.de/jason-cohen-microconf-2013/

======
mijustin
This note is interesting: _"Don't get 1000 fans (never really worked)"_.

Love the idea of looking for 150 true customers instead. The marketing
breakdown (on how to get those 150) that Jason gives is excellent (OP wrote
them down in the post).

------
tnorthcutt
Your floating social sharing box is insanely annoying when trying to read the
post, FYI.

------
Sundog
"Cash is King, Annual pre-pay is God"

